# 2002 audi a6 2.7t



## picopico4u (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a 2002 audi a6 2.7t and i was looking to chasnge the timing belt i need to know how i can reset the timing so that it doesnt hit the valves and everything is back to normal


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2002 audi a6 2.7t (picopico4u)*

I hope this would not be your first Audi timing belt replacement?


----------

